# [OT] Mal ganz ehrlich - was ist Euch Musik wert?

## Daimos

ich bin der Ansicht:

30 cent für was aktuelles unter 6 wochen 

15 cent für alles alte.

folgende Logik:

1:

30/15 ist billig. Das ist sogar so billig, daß man sich das leisten kann.

2.:

wenn das so einfach wird, wie es billig ist (und das ist es), dann wird von dem Modell kräftig Gebrauch gemacht. 99 ct pro lied ist induskutabel, aber 30/15 geht in Ordnung. Wenn das so billig ist (ein sinnvolles System wie Geldkarte mal vorausgesetzt), wird niemand mehr Raubkopieren, weil es zu kompliziert wird.  Kurz eine sichere Technik wie Geldkarte (die für sowas entwickelt wurde), und gut ist. Illegal Saugen wie Esel muß komplizierter werden als legal saugen - gegen faires Geld.

3.:Es gibt keine überhöhten Preise der MusikIndustrie mehr, weil Angebot und Nachfrage nach kostengünstigen und szeneangepaßten Stücken stimmen werden - alle Konkurrenten sollen ja zu moderaten und angepaßten Preisen Profit machen.

dazu ne Frage: was würdet Ihr tatsächlich bezahlen? Voll für Lau wie eseln gibt auf Dauer nix . das ist klar. Aber was ist für Euch OK?

30/15?

Mehr?

Weniger?

Seit ehrlich, ich finde 30/15 angemessen, aber das ist meine Meinung.

mod edit: +[OT] --Earthwings

----------

## ian!

Also mal abgesehen, dass das ja tierisch off topic ist, möchte ich doch gerne noch meine Meinung dazu äußern und Dinge mit einbringen, die vielleicht nicht bedacht wurden:

Ich denke, dass die Preise auf jedenfall höher sein müssen. Warum?

Wie soll die Vertriebsstruktur im Internet mit Songs die 30 Cent kosten, finanziert werden? Der Vertrieb über das Internet ist ja auch nicht gerade umsonst. Es müssen ja die lieben Admins und Webdesigner, Screendesigner, Contentdesigner mitbezahlt werden. Auch der Traffic der produziert wird kostet ordentlich Kohle. Musik, die zum Probehören angeboten wird, muss durch die Stücke, die verkauft werden auch wieder refinanziert werden. Server wollen unterhalten werden. Etc.

Soviel zu der Logik "30".  :Wink: 

Das andere ist, dass 6 Monate doch recht früh für einen noch niedrigeren Preis wäre. Manche "Hits" entfalten Ihre Wirkung in den Verkaufszahlen doch noch erst wesentlich später.

Ich bin nicht bereit 99 Cent pro Song zu bezahlen. Da kann ich mir lieber direkt die CD für (14 Songs mal 99 Cent + 1 Rohling = 15-16 Euro) 15 Euro holen. Da habe ich das dann auch direkt nett in einer schicken Hülle mit Cover und so weiter.

Da müsste mir im Internetvertrieb schon ein Mehrwert angeboten werden. Denn so wie es momentan ist, würde man für das Gleiche mehr bezahlen, wenn man sich Songs im Internet kaufen würde.

BTW: 

Ich sauge mir keine Songs aus dem Netz, da ich das Preisleistungsverhältnis der CD-Angebote auf dem Markt schon sehr gut finde. Aktuelle CD's 15 Euro, ältere Scheiben meist für 9,99 Euro oder sogar 7,99 Euro. Das geht in Ordnung. So komme ich jede Woche zu 2-3 CD's.  :Smile: 

Gruß,

ian

----------

## Sas

klar, 30c / titel wären schon ok (50 von mir aus auch noch, wenns alben zu nem festpreis gibt)... allerdings müsste man den codec, sowie bitrate etc frei wählen können... server könnte man evtl ja durch bittorrent oder ähnliche systeme entlasten. bezahlen per bankeinzug (bei vorheriger anmeldung) wär mir persönlich allerdings noch lieber... 

und was gekaufte cds angeht: da is imo allein schon das cdda format n riiiiieeesen gegenargument. die könnten doch wenigstens mixedmode cds mit nem mp3 (oder besser ogg) datentrack verkaufen. mp3 _ist_ nunmal stand der technik, das findet sich doch heute auch in nahezu jedem auto und wohnzimmer und jeder hosentasche. klar hat ne audio cd noch ne bessere klangquali, aber dafür ist sie einfach um einiges unpraktischer, also beides wäre schon nicht schlecht...

edit: wow ich bin ja Tux's lil' helper *g*

----------

## NueX

Also ich finde ~1 EUR für einen Song zu viel. Immerhin bekomme ich dafür nicht mehr als eine Datei ohne Cover und Hülle, müsste mir eine CD noch selber brennen, etc.

Da finde ich 0,50 EUR pro Song sehr viel marktreifer. Damit verbunden werden müsste natürlich eine Auswahl an Formaten. Ich will dann keine 92er mp3s... Die Firmen machen ja vom Aufwand her nix anderes, als die Datei in ihren Service einzustellen und zu warten, dass die Leute kaufen. Bei 50 Cent überlegt sich bestimmt so manch einer, ob er das Kazaan nicht vielleicht aufgeben sollte und von nun an bezahlt.

Und: keine Chance dem Windows Media Kram...

----------

## Ragin

Kommt immer darauf an, was es ist.

Wenn ich mir das meiste der aktuellen Musik anhöre, wäre ich nicht viel dafür bezahlen.

Bei Musik, wo man auch merkt, dass was dahinter steckt und es sich auch lohnt, würde ich auch bis zu 50/60 Cent zahlen.

Viel mehr sollte es auf jeden Fall nicht sein, da mir in dem Moment noch die schöne Original-CD und Hülle fehlt, samt Cover und was auch immer noch dabei ist.

Die Firmen haben somit auch keinerlei Kosten für CD-Herstellung, Hüllen- und Druckkosten.

Die "Kosten" oder besser die Preiserhöhungen durch den Vertriebsweg (Herstellung -> Distributoren -> (Händler) -> Endkunde) fallen bei Direktverteilung per Internet auch weg.

----------

## mathes.s

Ich denke das 30 bis 50 Cent in Ordnung wären. Schliesslich würden die Musiklabes, wenn das Konzept aufgeht, einiges an Geld einsparen wenn sie weiger in den Versand an  die ganzen Händler bezahlen müssten. Aufjeden Fall müsste das ganze dann billiger sein als die CD im Laden schliesslich bekommt man ja kein Booklet usw. Desweiteren sollte es nicht solche Restricktionen geben, wie man darf die Title nur auf dem Rechner hören auf dem man es heruntergeladen hat. Ich haben nämlich keine lust meinen ganzen rechner mit weiß ich nicht wieviel Kilogramm zueiner Party mitzuschleppen. 

Ich denke das es schwierig wird verschiedene Bitraten und mit verschiedene Codecs anzubieten, da dies Probleme mit dem Preis geben könnte wenn Leute für den eine  mehr oder weniger bezahlen sollten. Ich denke ein Codec der gute Qualität liefert und das ganze bei ner vernünftigen Bitrate das wäre ok.

Mathias

----------

## Carlo

10 pro GB fände ich fair.  :Twisted Evil: 

Carlo

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

99 Cent pro Track sind ne Menge Holz, aber für nen aktuellen Track durchaus noch gerechtfertigt. Ältere Titel sollten deutlich günstiger (< 70 Cent) angeboten werden.

Entscheidend ist aber auch, was ich für 99 Cent bekomme. Ein proprietäres Format, niedrige Bitrate (< 192 ), nen Haufen DRM (kein Brennen, dreimal hören, etc.)? Dafür würde ich nichtmal 15 Cent ausgeben.

Aber: Sehen wir das doch mal realistisch. Selbst wenn's denn ein gemeinsames Angebot aller Major Labels geben würde (wann kommt datt Dingen denn nu?), dann sind wir als Linux User sowieso aussen vor, da ein auf wma aufbauender Codec verwendet wird und für den Zugriff auf das Angebot ein spezielles, nur unter Windows lauffähiges, Programm benötigt wird. Wenn's hoch kommt, dann gibt's noch ne Mac Version, das war's dann. Über was diskutieren wir hier also?

Zu genau dem Thema gab's übrigens letztens ein Chaosradio bei Fritz (kann man sich unter ftp.ccc.de runterladen), war glaube ich Nummer 82 ... Interessant !

Ansonsten gibt's bei mp3.de gerade im Gitarrensektor auch schöne, freie Musik  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## rojaro

also gute musik, mit wirklich guten musikern is mir schon ein paar euronen wert, aber der billig produzierte dreck der in massen den markt ueberschwemmt is mir nicht einen einzigen cent wert. schaut mal in die top 100 ... 90 von den "interpreten" koennen noch nicht mal ein instrument spielen und von denen sind nur 2 dabei die ihre "songs" noch tatsaechlich mit instrumenten von irgendeiner billigen studioband eingespielt haben - der rest stammt aus der computerkonserve, ist ein remake eines alten songs, oder ist irgend ein mieser rap (klar, es gibt ausnahmen). und dann wundert sich die musikindustrie warum niemand den scheiss zu ihren exterm abgehobenen preisen kauft. 30 euro fuer nen sampler? die spinnen doch.

also vor 6-7 jahren hab ich bestimmt 2 cd's im monat gekauft und dieses jahr erst 2 scheiben und nein, ich hab keine mp3 sammlung und ich zieh mir auch keine musik aus dem netz. stattdessen hoer ich mittlerweile fast nur noch radio FSK (hamburger lokalsender) oder irgendwelche kleinen independent radio stations ausm netz, weils da noch echte abwechslung und vor allem auch wirklich neue sachen gibt. es aergert mich dann nur immer das man von den meisten sachen die dort gespielt werden es keine cd's in den laeden gibt. aber die musik industrie interessiert sich ja nicht fuer richtige musiker und band, sondern nur fuer schnellst moeglich produzierten scheiss.

----------

## SuEt

in der Schweiz wird es in einigen Wochen die Möglichkeit geben, ca. 180'000 Lieder im Internet zu kaufen. Der Preis beträgt umgerechnet ca. ein Euro. Das Format wird wma sein...

Ich finde den Preis relativ hoch (mal ganz abgesehen von wma-Format), jedoch hat es einen unschlagbaren Vorteil gegenüber dem Kauf einer CD: ich bezahle Tracks, die mir nicht gefallen, nicht! 

Das Problem dabei ist allerdings: woher weiss ich, welche Tracks gut und welche schlecht sind, ohne die CD mindestens einmal (besser 2-3x) gehört zu haben? Und in meine Augen sind die guten Tracks diejenigen, die man erst nach mehrmaligen Hören immer besser findet. 

Gruss

SuEt

----------

## nikai

Kommt auf die Qualität an.

Für ein lossless Format (shn, flac) würde ich auch einen Euro locker machen.

Für ogg-vorbis (ab etwa 192 kbps) könnte ich mir 50-70 Cent vorstellen.

Für mp3 (natürlich ohne DRM) noch etwa 30 Cent.

Formate wie wma sind sowieso indiskutabel.

Ich hab früher recht häufig CDs gekauft, und eine nette Sammlung zu Hause, aber seit der Erfindung der Pseudo-CDs, die man nirgendwo mehr abspielen kann, spar ich mir das.

Die Verantwortlichen müßten mal begreifen, daß sie mit Drohungen und Prozessen keine Kunden gewinnen. Für Qualität sind die Leute aber immer bereit Geld auszugeben.

----------

## hulk2nd

bei sowas finde ich zum beispiel die idee die hinter tcpa steckt gut, auch wenn ich generell gegen tcpa bin. 

zum beispiel zahle ich 5 cent für ein lied, das ich nur einmal anhören kann. 10 für eins das ich 3 mal anhören kann und 50 für eins das ich so oft hören kann wie ich will.

nur mal so als beispiel, aber praktisch wäre es doch.

oder mit filmen. 1 euro für nen aktuellen film, aber dafür nur einmal anzusehen. die meisten filme schaut man sich eh nicht öfter an.

----------

## Sas

stimmt... nur würdest du nie nen film für 1 euro kriegen... ok, 2 oder so wär er (in den meisten fällen -_-) auch noch wert... aber dann kommt man schon ins grübeln. bei cinestar kostet n kinofilm an 2 tagen die woche nur 4. ok, ich hab zwar schon nen grossen fernseher und ne gute anlage, aber kino is doch noch mal was anderes...

apropos filme. da hab ich übrigens _überhaupt_ kein schlechtes gewissen. ich ziehe mir wirklich viele (hab auch mittlerweile ne ganz nette sammlung), aber ich gebe soooooo viel geld fürs kino aus (die meisten meiner filme habe ich auch schon im kino gesehen, andere liefen schon zig mal im freetv etc) und da auch für wirklich grottenschlechte filme gutes geld gezahlt, dass ich keine probleme damit habe mir filme zu ziehen und auch weiter zu sharen. in einzelfällen kann man sich ja auch mal ne dvd kaufen, aber mal ehrlich: erst knapp 10 fürs kino ausgeben (am wochenende) und dann nochmal 30 für die dvd, damit man sich den film noch ein bis zweimal angucken kann? ist find ich auch nicht vertretbar...

----------

## hulk2nd

da bist du dann aber ne grosse ausnahme, das garantier ich dir. ich kenne soo viele, die ihren pc nonstop am esel hängen haben und seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr im kino waren und ich gehe zugegebenermaßen auch nur noch recht selten. und da ich nen videoprojektor hab, kann ich das auch relativ gut zuhause geniessen. klar, mit kino vergleichen kannstes nicht.

egal, manchen reicht das auch. und da isses würde ich mir tcpa echt wünschen, denn die masse macht es nunmal aus. denn momentan verdient niemand daran, wenn jemand sich filme zieht. und die filmfirmen leben immernoch. überleg mal, was da zusammenkommen würde, wenn für jeden bisher runtergeladenen film nur 10 cent gezahlt worden wären.

wenn jetzt der preis 1 oder von mir aus auch 2 euro betragen würde, da würd die kasse aber klingeln. denn ich würd mir garantiert öfters nen film online kaufen als ins kino zu gehen. kein dummes gelächter an falschen stellen, keine karten reservieren, keine scheiss plätze und du hast nicht immer grundsätzlich einen vor dir, der grösser ist als du. aber das gehört woanders hin   :Very Happy: 

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## beejay

Musik an sich ist mir recht viel wert - immerhin ist es ein Kulturgut. Aber: Kann es denn sein, dass ich mir eine CD kaufe und diese nicht abspielen kann, wenn ich keinen normalen CD-Player besitze, sondern nur ein CD-ROM-Laufwerk bzw. einen CD-Spieler im Auto? Wenn ich diese CD dann zurück in den Laden bringe, dann bekomme ich sie nicht einmal umgetauscht -- obwohl es sich offensichtlich um einen Mangel handelt (die CD folgt aufgrund des Kopierschutzes nicht den Standards).

Und was bitte bringt mir eine offizielle Tauschbörse, die Musikdateien in einem geheimen Format verteilt für das es dann natürlich nur Player unter Windows gibt ?

Nein - ich persönlich bin nicht mehr gewillt für die Musikindustrie zu bezahlen. Und da es mir leider nicht möglich ist für die Musik zu bezahlen (Musikindustrie != Musik) werde ich keine CDs mehr kaufen, sondern tunlichst das Radio einschalten. Da weiss ich für was ich bezahle.

Vom ideellen Wert der heutigen Musik: Entschuldigung, aber da sehe ich immer nur einen übergewichtigen Rapper mit irgendwelchen Pr0n-Sternchen wild rumhüpfen und sinnlosen Mist singen: "It's getting hot in here, so take your t-shirts off" oder so ähnlich.

Wenn Sie wieder anständige Musik machen und eine Lösung finden, die wirklich für _alle_ gerecht ist und niemanden benachteiligt, dann werde ich auch drüber nachdenken, wieder Tonträger anzuschaffen. Momentan spare ich mir das Geld lieber - wenn ich die Katze im Sack kaufen will, dann kann ich Krimskrams bei eBay ersteigern und damit vielleicht sogar noch Glück haben.

----------

## Beforegod

Der aktuelle Gegenwert von Musik ist im Moment nicht rechtzufertigen.

Fragwürdige "Stars" werden wie Pilze aus dem Boden gerupft, einige komische Sätze auf die Lippen gelegt, paniert mit einer Marketingkampagne die es in sich hat, ausgestattet mit einem Video das einem Kino Knüller nahe kommen könnte und nun muss das der Konsument zahlen.

Aber leider haben sie eines vergessen :

Mich interessiert nicht ob da ein durchgeschwitzter Hip-Hoper mich irgendwie zutextet und dabei alle 2 Sekunden ein durchtrainierter Hintern einer halbnackten Frau entgegenblitzt.

Es wird geschickt von der Faden Musik abgelenkt und das kostet natürlich Geld (Video muss bombastisch sein).

Doch die richtige Künstler gehen unter?

Wo bleiben AC/DC, Paul McCartney usw. Alles größen die es nicht nötig haben (hatten) solche Videos zu drehen und trotzdem "Chartstürmer" wurden. Und diese CD's konnte man für 15 Mark kaufen..

Alles was im internet angeboten wird ist eine Bevormundung der Konsumenten.

Selbst wenn mich ein Titel nur 1 ¢ kosten würde, im internet würde ich ihn nicht kaufen.

Nein liebe Musikindustrie!

Macht wieder gute CD's mit richtigen Künstlern! Steck Arbeit in die Aufmachung der CD und schon sind Preise für 10  pro CD gerechtfertigt!

----------

## kitano

achje, 99 cents fuer ein lied?

niemals. nicht mal wenn sie es mir auf cd als wave zuschicken. viel zu teuer.

dafuer bekommt man eine ganze audio-cd, mit cover.

angefangen hat alles mit napster. damals hab ich aufgehoert, cds zu kaufen, und angefangen eine ganze menge zu saugen...

und nach napster habe ich nicht mehr eingesehen, warum ich fuer cds geld ausgeben soll. gut, wenn sie guenstiger waeren, wuerde ich es mir vielleicht ueberlegen, aber bei den aktuellen preisen...

seitdem hat sich mein cd-bestand nicht erheblich erweitert, ein paar raubkopien, klar, wenn was wirklich geniales auf den markt kommt, wie die scheibe von ASD. wuerde ich mir eventuell auch kaufen, aber ich hab sie ja zu hause... warum also noch geld ausgeben.

ich weiss, das klingt ziemlich daneben, aber ich glaube, so denken die meisten. wir sind napster-geschaedigt und die musikindustrie agiert kontra-produktiv. sie treiben die leute zum raubkopieren.

weil die musikindustrie nicht einsieht, dass sie, in zeiten wirtschaftlicher rezession auch verluste einfahren, und das halli-galli leben erst einmal vorbei ist, die monsterwelle auf der sie geritten sind, abgeebbt ist, DESHALB schieben sie so einen grant auf raubkopierer und schieben die schuld auf napster und co.

die musikindustrie hat ihren suendenbock gefunden, und sieht nicht ein, dass sie sich selbst das geschaeft zerstoeren.

emi, ariola, bmg und sony, sie alles sollten endlich begreifen, dass sie eine weile lang keinen boomenden markt mehr vor sich haben, und dass es jetzt um die pflege ihres kundenstammes geht und eventuell auch die neugewinnung. anstatt dessen versuchen sie aber, diejenigen, die sich noch nicht zu tauschboersen haben hinreissen lassen, ausbluten zu lassen.

definitiv der falsche weg...

----------

## toskala

ein faktor der irgendwie von der musikindustrie immerzu vergessen wird ist, dass nicht alle kunden dumm sind.

ich erinnere mich an eine zeit da hat mich ein komplettes album 15-20 DM gekostet, ja Deutsche Mark. Heute schau ich mir die cd-regale bei den plattenläden an und entdecke kaum ein aktuelles album für 7,50 EUR.

Die rechnung ist offensichtlich so, dass man nur das währungssymbol ausgetauscht hat aber nicht an dem umrechnungsfaktor 1,93 gedreht hat.

Mittlerweile wird der markt mit soviel gülle überschwemmt das ich nich mal radio anschalten will, musiksender sind unerträglich geworden und sinnbefreites lalala von "stars" die nur durch marketing gross werden mag ich auch nicht.

Ich bin bereit für einen künstler der gute musik geschaffen hat geld zu bezahlen um mir seine musik anzuhören aber halt eben nich so dudelkram für den doppelten preis.

interessant finde ich dabei aber noch, dass die musikindustrie jammert und jammert wie schlecht es ihr geht, vor 4 jahren gings der musikindustrie trotz halben preis doch auch ziemlich gut, wieso muss das jetzt anders sein?

also fazit:

nein, ich bin nicht bereit geld für minderwertigen schrott zu bezahlen.

für musik die ich akzeptiere bezahle ich pro album ca. 10 euro, das ist imho fair.

----------

## matrikz

Ich teile die Meinung der meisten hier. Die Musikindustrie schmeiss derart viel Müll auf den Markt und wundert sich dann, dass dieser Schrott nicht in den Massen gekauft wird.

Selbst wenn man aus irgendeinem Grund "superstars" oder ähnliches gut findet, kann sich glaube ich kaum ein Teenie (die ja wohl die Zielgruppe sind!?) ständig all diese CDs kaufen. Es beschränkt sich ja nicht auf eine CD. Es werden ja dann gleich 4 oder fünf veröffentlicht... Wer soll denn das bezahlen.

Ich bin auch durchaus bereit für eine CD Geld zu bezahlen. Vorrausgesetzt ich mag den Künstler und seine Musik. Ich habe das auch des öfteren getan. Leider ist dies in letzter Zeit immer seltener geworden. Aber es kommt vor.

Nebenbei bemerkt, können die Tauschbörsen der Musikindustrie auch helfen. Ich höre mir ein Album oder Sampler lieber zwei dreimal an bevor ich dafür 15 ausgebe. Also sauge ich mir das aus dem Netz was ich interessant finde und kaufe es dann, wenn es mir gefällt.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass es zu viel Mist gibt und mittlerweile ein so extremer Marketingaufwand getrieben wird. Klar das man 15@ und mehr verlangen muss wenn man erstmal mehrere Millionen ins Marketing steckt um irgendeinen Retortenkünstler zu erschaffen. Die MI soll sich also nicht wundern wenn nicht alles in den Massen gekauft wie es vielleicht früher der Fall war.

Das Kredo sollte KLASSE STATT MASSE lauten. Egal welche Musik man nun gut findet oder nicht...

Ciao Thomas

----------

## p h a n t

10 EUR für ein Audio-CD fände ich okay. Ich hab hier einige mp3s und oggs rumliegen, von denen ich sehr gerne das Original hätte. Wenn ich aber sehe, daß ich dafür 17, 18 Euro berappen soll, laß ich es lieber. Oft ersteigere ich mir die CDs dann bei ebay, aber das ist ja nicht dasselbe - so von wegen dem Künstler mal was Gutes tun und so. Der Vorteil der Musik-CD ist der, daß ich (noch) Kopien in der Qualität, in der sich sie gerne hätte, auf meinem Musikrechner abladen kann und Original-CD-Kopien in bester Qualität in meine Zweitwohnung mitnehmen kann.

Die Musikindustrie sollte ihre Preispolitik im Straßengeschäft nochmal gründlich überdenken. Da liegt nämlich der Hund und das Geld begraben.

----------

## Gekko

Tja, ich habe gerade eben versucht eine bestimmtes Album zu bekommen - und was seh ich? Emi will dafür 27,90 Euronen.....

Aber hallo sind die komplett auf der Idiotenwelle dahergeschwommen? Ich geb nie und nimmer soviel Geld für eine CD aus. NIEMALS! Und wenn da Nacktfotos aller schönsten Frauen der Welt drin wären würd ich das Geld dafür nicht ablöhnen.

Und Online kann ich das Album auch nicht kaufen - hab schon überall danach gesucht.

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## himpierre

Moin.

Ich würde kein Geld für den Download von, wie auch immer gearteten, Musikfiles ausgeben. Ich möchte eine CD oder Schallplatte ins Regal stellen. Ich bin auch der Meinung, das es nach wie vor tolle Musik gibt. Diese Woche habe ich mir zum Beispiel 3 Cd's gekauft. "Autechre-Untilted", "Stereolab-Oscillons from the Anti-Sun" und "Stock Hausen & Walkman-Organ Transplants Vol 2". Ich glaube nicht, das ich mir nächste Woche keine CD kaufe.

cheers

t.

----------

## slick

Also die Frage nach dem Preis stellt sich mir momentan überhaupt nicht. Ich hatte mal, in der entsprechenden Vorahnung, diverse Musikportale unter Mozilla bzw. Konqueror geöffnet. Teilweise findet man ja wirklich (wenn überhaupt) nur die die Erklärung das man bitte Internetexplorer installieren soll. Sowas finde ich einfach nur dreist. Kann daran liegen das ich bisher nichts anderes gefunden haben, aber Musikportale sind nur solche wo ich Musik kaufen kann die ich vernünftig verwenden kann. Nicht wo ich irgendwelche "spezielle" Software dafür brauche oder mir irgendwelche Keys aufheben muß um dann später beweisen zu können das ich das Lied wirklich mal gekauft habe. 

Bis dato werde ich mir die ein, zwei Songs die mich reizen (der Rest ist schamlos hochgepushter Müll) irgendwo (legal) runterladen, verboten ist das ja (noch) nicht, auch wenn das von der MI gern anders publiziert wird.

EDIT: Die letzte CD habe ich mir übrigens vor ca. 1,5-2 Jahren gekauft, weil mir die derzeitige Politik u.a mit dem Kopierschutz gegen den Strich geht. Ich will meine gekauften CDs auf jedem Player abspielen können und nicht erst vorher recherchieren müssen wo die nun läuft oder nicht. (und zurückgeben von "geöffneten" CDs... tsis... hat das mal einer probiert?) Und da ich mir sowieso mit xmms den ganzen Tag Streams reinziehe ist mir das momentan eigentlich auch egal.

Wer günstig legale Musik will dem kann ich nur empfehen sich eine Bibliothek zu suchen. Die dort ausgeliehenden CDs für sich selbst zu kopieren ist (noch) legal.

----------

## oscarwild

Die absolute Schmerzgrenze liegt bei mir bei 15 Euro für ein richtiges Kultalbum, wenn ich dafür eine ordentliche CD mit sauberem Booklet, ohne "Kopierschutz", der oft eher ein "Hörschutz" ist, bekomme. Als Richtpreis liegt bei mir die Grenze unter 10 Euro für eine CD, und so kommt es, dass mein letzter CD-kauf schon einige Jahre zurückliegt.

Wenn ich alternativ Musik gegen bares aus dem Internet laden soll, spart das Herstellungs-, Vertriebs- und Einzelhandelskosten. Wenn ich dafür jetzt 99 Cent für einen Track bezahlen soll, läuft irgendwas massiv falsch! Ca. 30 - 50 Cent sind in meinen Augen angemessen, unabhängig vom Alter des Stücks. Musik hat kein Haltbarkeitsdatum. Verfallen Tracks nach weinigen Wochen, mutmaße ich mal, dass es sich dabei nicht um Musik handelte, sondern um billig produzierten Massenschrott  :Mr. Green:  Als typischer Albumhörer sehe ich auch keinerlei Vorteil darin, nur einzelne Tracks zu kaufen. Ich hasse es, wenn ein Track fehlt, selbst dann, wenn dieser Track nicht zu meinen Favoriten gehört. Aber das ist wohl eine Philosophiefrage, und vielleicht werde ich langsam alt *g*.

Was man der Musikindustrie generell vorwerfen muß: kurz bevor es mp3 gab, hörte man die Bonzen noch selbstsicher verkünden "wer heute 25 Mark für eine CD bezahlt, bezahlt morgen auch 50 dafür!". Tja, die kleinen Sünden bestraft Gott sofort, für die großen gibts den Esel  :Wink: 

----------

## Russel-Athletic

Also die Musikindustrie schmeißt wirklich derart viel Müll auf den Markt, aber das kann sie von mir aus. Ich kauf sowieso nur "vernünftige" Musik.

Natürlich nervt mich auch richtig, dass ich so langsam gar keine Rechte mehr an der Musik habe. Warum zum Geier darf ich die CD nicht mehr auf meinem PC haben? Auf meinem PC liegt die ganze Musiksammlung und inzwischen hab ich gar kein anderes funktionierendes CD Abspiel Gerät mehr. Warum darf ich die CD nicht für den Eigengebrauch kopieren?

Und wo wir gerade bei den Fragen sind:

Warum kostet ne neue CD 18 ?

Wenn die Musikindustrie so weitermacht, dann darf sie sich nicht wundern, wenn alle Leute das kopieren.

Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, kopieren ist inzwischen normal geworden. Jeder kopiert mal ebend ne CD für nen Freund oder verteilt alles brav in Tauschbörsen.

Aber mal abseits:

Ich hab ebend mit erschrecken festgestellt, das ich ne Un-CD habe (natürlich ist mir beim rippen gar nichts davon aufgefallen) und deswegen wollt ich mal fragen, ob Amazon das nicht angeben muss, wenn ein Kopierschutz vorliegt? Oder seh ich einfach das nicht?

----------

## Arudil

Mir isses die paar Euro GEZ Gebühren wert, die meine Eltern noch zahlen.

Radio an.

(schade dass hier im ländlichen raum nicht viele sender gibt, und garkeine die aich auf spezielle musikgenres spezialiseren  :Sad: )

----------

## b3cks

Da will ich doch auch mal meinen Senf hinzugeben.

Für die Musik, die im Radio läuft würde ich nie im Leben, abgesehen von wenigen Liedern, auf nur einen Pfennig ausgeben. Es ist Musik die nichts erreichen will außer Geld und nichts weiter. Ich schalte das Radio sogar öfters ab (im Büro), wenn zum zehnten male irgendein bescheuertes, sinnloses Gedudel hören muss. Für die Musik, die ich höre und von den Interpreten wo noch mehr dahinter steckt als nur der Gewinn, bin ich auch gerne bereit 18 für ein erstklassiges Album mit schicken Cover auszugeben. Die Künstler/Interpreten stecken da ja nun auch viel Arbeit rein.

Metal 0wnz! (und Slipknot ist kein Metal!)

----------

## EOF

Hmmm es gibt momentan sehr viel freie gute Musik im Netz. 

Ein kleines Beispiel:

http://www.ocremix.org/detailmix.php?mixid=OCR01192

http://www.ocremix.org/detailmix.php?mixid=OCR00717

http://www.ocremix.org/detailmix.php?mixid=OCR01228

Auch kult Puffy64 mit der Last Ninja 2 CD  :Smile:  (auch frei)

und es gibt viel viel mehr ...

Zu kaufen gibt es schöne Klassiksammlungen. Das ist Musik, die

man sich nach zwei Wochen auch noch anhören kann.

Hörspiele kauf' ich dann noch.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

meine letzte gekaufte CD war von Linkin Park "Hybrid Theory" (das war noch vor Meteora), soviel also zum Thema Musik kaufen.

Ich lade auch keine Musik runter, d.h. keine, die es nicht legal zum Downloaden gäbe, aber es gibt auch so viele gute Musik, z.B. Remixes von Liedern, die absolut kostenlos angeboten werden. Außerdem, wofür zahlen wir denn Abgaben auf Rohlinge & co? Ich habe ja, egal was hart-aber-gerecht.de und Konsorten erzählen, das Recht, Streams nach Lust und Laune mitzuschneiden und über eine DSL 2000-Anbindung lassen sich viele, viele Streams gleichzeitig automatisiert mit streamripper mitschneiden.  :Wink: 

Ansonsten: Einfach die MI boykottieren, entweder sie lernen es irgendwann oder sie gehen halt unter. Trotzdem sollte man legal bleiben, wer den illegalen Download von Musik damit begründet, dass die Musik so schlecht geworden ist und das Geld nicht wert ist, braucht sie ja auch nicht. Insofern habe ich auch nichts dagegen, wenn die MI einige dieser "Piraten" abmahnt.

Achja, und was ich besonders hasse, sind Pläne, Dinge wie eine Kulturflatrate einzuführen, bei denen jeder Breitbandnutzer nochmal extra blechen muss und dafür dann legal herunterladen darf. Wenn sie sowas einführen sollen, dann bitte nur freiwillig; ich habe keine Lust, Kübelböck & co zu finanzieren!

ChrisM

----------

